# Photo Tourney - "Uncommon Places"



## Punk

Title says it all 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

My submission:

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/choranche7.jpg


----------



## spirit

I'm finding it harder and harder to find photos for these tournies! 

OK, would this count as an 'unusual place'? Abandoned little outhouse at an abandoned mental asylum I visited in June.






Let me know if it doesn't work and I will find something else.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> I'm finding it harder and harder to find photos for these tournies!
> 
> OK, would this count as an 'unusual place'? Abandoned little outhouse at an abandoned mental asylum I visited in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if it doesn't work and I will find something else.



Why not


----------



## spirit

So it's all right then?  I like your cave shot by the way! Lovely reflections in the water!


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> So it's all right then?  I like your cave shot by the way! Lovely reflections in the water!



Yup it's fine! If you have a better uncommon place it would be better but that'll do it. 

Thanks


----------



## spirit

No problem and I'll keep looking.


----------



## Geoff

Jason, I bet you know what Travis and I will post


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Jason, I bet you know what Travis and I will post



Shots of abandoned places?


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Shots of abandoned places?



Maybe


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Maybe



I could never have guessed.


----------



## Darren




----------



## voyagerfan99

Mine for now


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> Mine for now



That... That is awesome.


----------



## Geoff

I hope this counts:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff's stealing my location


----------



## Darren

I bet he spray painted Kill People on the wall too.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Geoff's stealing my location



Hey, I was here first


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


>



Although this shot is awesome, really well done, I don't see how it is uncommon, I use stairs everyday


----------



## Kornowski

This count?


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> This count?



DO you have anything else? If not and we don't have enough entries I'll accept it.


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> DO you have anything else? If not and we don't have enough entries I'll accept it.



I don't.

I'm not too sure how many times you find yourself in a boat in the middle of an empty lake to make it a 'common' occurrence though?


----------



## Benny Boy

Punk said:


> I don't see how it is uncommon


I like its uncommon design. 10 rail handrail, with it and the landing floors/walls rounded. And the lighting and colors.


----------



## Ramodkk

This theme is very dependent on perspective. Almost anything counts. Even Punk's entry is very common to some people.


----------



## Virssagòn

My submission,
don't know it fits the theme though...


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> I don't.
> 
> I'm not too sure how many times you find yourself in a boat in the middle of an empty lake to make it a 'common' occurrence though?


Lakes aren't uncommon.


Benny Boy said:


> I like its uncommon design. 10 rail handrail, with it and the landing floors/walls rounded. And the lighting and colors.



I'm talking about uncommon places, not design...

But anyway I'll accept anything, I don't care.

EDITED


----------



## Virssagòn

Only 3 to go! It's going fast this time.


----------



## Darren

SmileMan said:


> My submission,
> don't know it fits the theme though...



The lighting makes it looks like a video game with the lens flare too high to where it overpowers the edges of character and terrain models. *cough* Mass Effect 1 *cough*


----------



## Virssagòn

Just thinking, was this a compliment or.... xD
Yeh, can still change the effect, but believe me, the original was pretty ugly.


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Darren

Don't worry, I think it looks really cool. It just reminded me of that.


----------



## Virssagòn

2 to go!


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> Lakes aren't uncommon.
> 
> 
> I'm talking about uncommon places, not design...
> 
> But anyway I'll accept anything, I don't care.
> 
> EDITED



Surely somewhere with an 'uncommon' design is an 'uncommon' place?


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> Surely somewhere with an 'uncommon' design is an 'uncommon' place?



Like I say, it's not what I was thinking about for this tourney but again, I don't care anymore I'll accept anything. And personally those stairs don't look special to me.


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Surely somewhere with an 'uncommon' design is an 'uncommon' place?


That's not what he's going for, he's going for places that are uncommon.  A stairwell is used daily and is not uncommon.


----------



## Ramodkk

WRXGuy1 said:


> That's not what he's going for, he's going for places that are uncommon. A stairwell is used daily and is not uncommon.



The caves in Punk's picture are visited daily by tourists and guides and are not uncommon.


----------



## Virssagòn

My place was also for tourists, but we were the only people visiting it xD.
The nearest city was 98km away lol.


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> The caves in Punk's picture are visited daily by tourists and guides and are not uncommon.



And why do tourist go there? Because it's uncommon... Anyways I'm tired of arguing, like I say if you want to bring a picture of a city I won't even care anymore.


----------



## WeatherMan

Punk, are you not going to include into the tourney any of the photos 63849manh2667 has posted?


----------



## Punk

Bootup05 said:


> Punk, are you not going to include into the tourney any of the photos 63849manh2667 has posted?



Oh yeah they are uncommon . That has to be the funniest spam I've seen here


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> And why do tourist go there? Because it's uncommon... Anyways I'm tired of arguing, like I say if you want to bring a picture of a city I won't even care anymore.



That's contradictory. If tourists go there and it's visited regularly, it's a common place.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Poll time yet?


----------



## Virssagòn

There are 9 images.
Poll?


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> That's contradictory. If tourists go there and it's visited regularly, it's a common place.



If it was so common why would tourist travel from all around the World and pay to see it?


----------



## Virssagòn

Punk said:


> If it was so common why would tourist travel from all around the World and pay to see it?



Plz make poll 
We don't want to wait longer xD


----------



## Punk

SmileMan said:


> Plz make poll
> We don't want to wait longer xD



Tomorrow, we still have two spots left


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> If it was so common why would tourist travel from all around the World and pay to see it?



Because it's a common tourist attraction/destination. Surely you've heard that phrase.


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> Because it's a common tourist attraction/destination. Surely you've heard that phrase.



If it was so common, that people don't feel like they're seeing out of the ordinary they wouldn't be coming.


----------



## Kornowski

Your logic is so retarded. This is like talking to a wall.

Can we just get this theme over and done with already?


----------



## Virssagòn

Just start the tournament plz. This discussion was to long...


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> Your logic is so retarded. This is like talking to a wall.
> 
> Can we just get this theme over and done with already?



Seriously what is wrong with you?...

I'll get it done tomorrow, too much work to do.


----------



## spirit

Do you want me to throw a poll up now?


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Do you want me to throw a poll up now?



Yeh, plz do.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Danny, stop harassing Ben.


----------



## spirit

http://www.computerforum.com/218434-photo-tourney-poll-uncommon-places.html#post1832363

End of discussion.


----------

